# So I'm thinking about signing up for the US Navy...



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

dritalin said:


> LOL, well, they really can't lay their hands on you. You wouldn't have to take matters into your own hands, there are plenty of controls in place to protect you from an over aggressive Drill Sergeant. These guys are just talking garbage, they've never been. Basic is hard, and the Drill Sergeants are mean, but it's all in your head, no long term damages. Also I really learned to love the Drill Sergeants I had, they were mean at first, but they actually do care about you, A LOT, they are just trying to do their best to help you be a good soldier and not die.
> 
> I honestly can't say enough GOOD about Drill Sergeants. I honestly hated them at the time, at least at the start, but looking back I can't believe how much they actually did care about us. Drill Sergeants are a collection of the best NCO's in the Army, of thirteen in my BCT Company 4 had six year degree's, one held a PH.D, and another was finishing his dissertation, wile being a Drill Sergeant. Not to mention the fact that they were Drill Sergeants in a Combat MOS that had one of the lowest entrance requirements. I'm telling you, these guys are TOP.


Lol, the CO wouldn't want in my head. ... I don't need any place to protect me.


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Lol, the CO wouldn't want in my head. ... I don't need any place to protect me.


All the Drill Sergeants in my company had served combat tours. The CO is an officer, you might be able to take him on, but you would have to be a tough ass mother fucker to take on a Drill Sergeant, especially a combat veteran (there's a difference between a tour, and a combat tour).


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

dritalin said:


> All the Drill Sergeants in my company had served combat tours. The CO is an officer, you might be able to take him on, but you would have to be a tough ass mother fucker to take on a Drill Sergeant, especially a combat veteran (there's a difference between a tour, and a combat tour).


I dislike that "Toughness" is a addition of military. "If you go to the army you'll be tough." "Don't mess with that marine he's tough." Every-time someone says that to me I go out of my way to mess with that person. I've met some really tough soldiers who kicked my ass (these guys I end up becoming friends with and we train together) and I've met some pussy soldiers ... who got the hell beat out of them (and everything in between).

My point is you can be extremely tough and not in the army.


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I dislike that "Toughness" is a addition of military. "If you go to the army you'll be tough." "Don't mess with that marine he's tough." Every-time someone says that to me I go out of my way to mess with that person. I've met some really tough soldiers who kicked my ass (these guys I end up becoming friends with and we train together) and I've met some pussy soldiers ... who go the hell beat out of them (and everything in between).
> 
> My point is you can be extremely tough and not in the army.


Oh, beyond just true. It seems the tougher they act, the tougher they aren't.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

dritalin said:


> Oh, beyond just true. It seems the tougher they act, the tougher they aren't.


Laugh* I know, I don't act tough ... I act crazy! 

I will however say their are exceptions to that rule. I know some tough guys that act like tough guys.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

dritalin said:


> Oh, beyond just true. It seems the tougher they act, the tougher they aren't.


So much truth to that, haha


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

No. No, no, _NO_, unless you really, _really _want that money.

My navy, airforce, and my army buds both seriously regret their choices to join.
But, I have a feeling you'll join anyway. :tongue:


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, there are some people who regret their decision. It is a serious business, and a very serious job. If you can't handle dealing with stress and pressure, and being told what to do, you wont do well. What I'm saying is that yes it sucks sometimes, but it's like any other job, you just have to deal with it, and get the job done. The Military will take pretty good care of you if you do stick around.

The key is to learn the culture, the way you behave and are expected to interact. You can still be yourself, it's just like in real life you have to have manners and be polite to get ahead, you just have to learn the Army's manners. If you can't learn manners and how to interact with people your not just going to do poorly in the Army, but your going to do poorly in life as well. The people that I know that don't like Army life, don't seem to do well in civilian jobs either, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

I've thought about joining the Airforce. Not really a bad living. You get to travel, blow shit up, etc. But it's a rugged lifestyle, and possibly hazardous.


----------



## Leanna (Mar 8, 2009)

ArenaHomme said:


> No. No, no, _NO_, unless you really, _really _want that money.
> 
> My navy, airforce, and my army buds both seriously regret their choices to join.
> But, I have a feeling you'll join anyway. :tongue:


Actually, I grew up an "army brat" and so I've known a lot of military people (some older, some peers, and some in different areas of the military - marines, airforce, navy, etc.) and about 90% of the people I've talked to _don't _regret joining. In fact, I even used to volunteer in the burn unit of the one of the biggest military medical centers in the U.S., and I would always talk to the injured soldiers. And even about 90% of _those _soldiers, all said that they would stay in the service and remain active duty if their injury didn't prevent them from doing so.

A lot of the military people I've talked to love what they do, especially if they are good at what they do, and are proud to do it.

Also, it helps that the military comes with great education benefits for both the soldiers and dependents of the soldiers. roud:


----------



## rotis (Apr 23, 2009)

software industry is the best


----------

